# How to display your icon in address bar



## senna

I am wanting to place an icon in my address bar. I know you have to create a favicon.ico which I have done. I have gone to this site http://www.chami.com/tips/Internet/110599I.html but it looks like it only works if you place it in your favorites. But I go to websites all the time that are not in my favorites that have the icon in the address bar. Is there something I am missing?

Here is the code that I have added to between the tags 
Where it says your directory do I have to say C:\my documetns\..........
all the way to the icon or can I just put the main folder heading that the logo.ico file is located?

Thanks for any help on this.

Senna


----------



## wr4698er73678

Sometimes, if you view a site before you add the favicon, the browser will assume that there isn't one. Try clearing your cache or look online for deleting the favicon history in your browser. If nothing else, post a link here and I'll tell you if the favicon is showing up for me. You need to first create the icon (which i assume you have) and then you need to upload it to a webserver.

Also you may want to try this:



Code:


<link rel="shortcut icon" href="/favicon.ico" type="image/x-icon">


----------



## watchintv

Are you building your site locally on your computer or are you actually publishing it to web?

Try placing your .ico directly in to the "root" folder, this is where your "index.htm" file is.

Then rename your logo.ico to favicon.ico.

Then paste the code below directly in between your tags.

See if that works!


----------



## senna

Thanks for your replies. 
I have cleared my cache and my temporary internet files and I still do not see anything.
I have created a favicon.ico.
The code I am putting in is

and I also tried:

I have placed the favicon.ico file in my root folder.
my folder is located on my local machine at my documents>website>larryphotography>larry> then all my files and folders are in there.

My website is www.larryneuzelphotography.com

Any help would be appriciated.

Thanks again,
Senna


----------



## watchintv

I can see the favicon in my browser. I am using Firefox 2.0. Are you using IE. I think some older versions of IE had a bug that caused the favicons to not display or something.


----------



## senna

I am using IE 7. Just upgraded a few weeks ago. I would have thought that upgrading and clearing out my history, cache and temp files would have aloud me to see it.
Can anyone else see it using versions of IE before 7? 
I went to another computer that had IE 6 on it and could not see it.

Thanks again for evryones help.

Senna


----------



## matt-h

My FF shows the icon, but my IE7 doesnt. IE7 also doesnt show the TSG icon, so I presume this is just a IE issue and is definetely nothing that you have done wrong.


----------



## Eriksrocks

You can't trust IE to handle that.


----------



## namenotfound

Yep, it works just fine in Firefox and Opera


----------



## wr4698er73678

Doesnt work for me in IE


----------



## WyldStallyyn

Just another reason to use FireFox - and I can name at least 15 more


----------



## Sequal7

Its a windows bug, IE7 Favors *4-bit icon* in multi-res set. Drag to desktop also uses *4-bit icon* if present in multi-res set. Try re-creating your favicon.ico file in a 4 bit resolution and see what happens.
All previous versions from 4 -6 are by done by adding to favorites and the color depths varied. Once cache was cleared so to is the image.

I agree, use FF or other browser, they are safer and less buggy.... whats the harm in a favicon? Get with it M$ Windowz


----------



## rastl74

Here is what I did, I was having the same problem.

put this between your head tags:

it will work in FF and IE now. don't know about IE7 as I don't use it, because it is evil.

also, if you use photoshop, you can get a plugin for photoshop so you can save your psd files directly to .ico format. Click Here

follow the insturctions for the readme file inside the .zip download.


----------

